# Reel Weeds



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I just heard about these a couple days ago...artificial weighted weeds on a string that you can drop down to create your own structure. They also have some that attach to your camera cord to help conceal it. It sounds like a cool idea but who knows if they work--the website certainly makes them sound good. I bought a pack of 2 just for kicks, going to drop them down a couple unused holes by the door in the permanent shack. Check the web page at http://ladredge.com/

nj, do you have these in your second article of cool ice fishing gear?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I noticed them when they came out last year.

Neat idea, but I would think your line may get caught in them, and do you really need to drag more gear along! Also it's kind of tough to tell someone you bought weeds! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think it would work well to fish out of the same hole. On the website they show people drilling a separate hole(s) for the artificial weeds. In our permanent icehouse we have a couple holes right by the door that never get used, so I'll put them in those holes and just put the covers back on...they can stay there all weekend and shouldn't get in the way of our fishing holes. I can't wait to see the look on my friends faces when I pull them out of the bucket! :lol:


----------



## Drake916 (Dec 5, 2005)

I made some last year. Just used aquarium weeds and attached them to string and a weight. I used four out in front of my holes. they were in a semi circle around my lines. I tried them on several lakes several times and had no more success with them then the guys next to me. The ones I made were only 15 inches in lentgh so they may have been inferior, but there you go.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

I have the reel weeds and tried them a coupe times last winter and found that they really didn't help any, I would think they'd work better if you'd keep them down the same holes all winter and the fish could relate to that spot and it would become a frequently traveled spot, i'm not sure if that is legal or not, i will just be using it on my aqua vu this winter, if anyone in fargo wants one or two for their aqua vu i'd be more than willing to give them a heck of a deal.

Zachary


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I used them this weekend and caught a lot more fish than my buddy on the other end of the house....but I guess I always do anyway. 

I did get a 19" and an 18" walleye, however. I would think LOW would be the perfect place for these since a lot of the bottom in our area is very flat and not a bunch of structure. Who knows, I'll try to do some more experimenting next weekend when we'll have a few days to screw around.

One nice bonus already to this year is that we blew away the biggest fish of last year within the first hour of fishing. Last year the biggest of the year was 16 1/2"....pretty sad. The fishing this year has already been dramatically different than last year--can't wait to get up there again.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We tried them out earlier this year at LOW and it seemed to help, we did some experimenting with/without them. With the weeds it seemed to produce quite a few more fish. We had 2 houses in the same depths spaced about 15 yds apart or so, and whichever house had the structure around it was the house that was catching fish. This was with 5 lines of weeds down around the house.


----------

